# Finding A British School in Dubai !!



## ashlynk (Jan 10, 2012)

Somebody please help me !!!

Myself and my family are over in Dubai for a few weeks preparing to relocate from the UK.
Oh my god what a mission trying to find a british school for my 2 girls ( 1 aged 3 and 1 aged 8 ).
our schools of choice would be the JESS schools but both are rammed.
next would be the Dubai British school, but this is also full.
could somebody please please help us with some advice on the best way to proceed and hopefully get them into school.

many thanks for your help !

ash
.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Time to panic, no?

It does seem like you can't turn around without tripping over a Brit school. There's more to Dubai than JESS or DBS. Try googling British Curriculum Schools in Dubai and see what you drag up. 

Finding school spaces particularly for the young years is very difficult in Dubai as even the most bog standard schools are oversubscribed. But since you're moving mid-year you may luck into a school with a few spaces available due to students leaving in December. You will have to take whatever you can find. 

To get you started here's a list of other schools:

Horizon
GEMS Wellington 
GEMS Wellington - Silicon Oasis
Regents
Uptown Primary
Jumeira Primary School
King's Dubai
Repton
Safa
Emirates International School - Meadows 
Emirates International School - Umm Suqeim


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Ash,

My children have just started at a British school in Dubai and a few months ago I was in the same situation as you - it is so stressful but as TallyHo said there is more to Dubai than the schools you mentioned.

I also wanted JESS, DBS or Kings but had no joy although I'm sure if I'd waited one would have come up eventually. You should be in luck with an 8 year old in at least one British school (Y4?) as there are generally more spaces the older they get. Mine have just started RIS (Regent) which wasn't even on my original list but we had a look around six schools and not only did I get a good feeling about the school but they had spaces for my three which was just good luck on the day.

FS1/2 are very hard to get spaces for but you are lucky that your 3 year old can go to any nursery at the moment - it is only essential that you get a place for your 8 year old. Once in a school your 3 year old will have sibling priority and the turnover within schools is quite high due to the transient nature of jobs out here so it shouldn't take too long. It's not ideal but is certainly a workable option.

I would call all of the schools on the list TallyHo has given and check initially with availability for your 8 year old, then go and take a look. If you like one enrol your child there and put your 3 year old on the waiting list if there are no immediate spaces.

I would also strongly recommend that you live as close as possible to the school unless you have a driver or plan to use school transport. My 4 year old finishes at 1pm and my older children at 2.40pm. At the moment I am half an hour away from the school and am relying on a driver until my car arrives which is fine for a few weeks but I would hate it long term. We will be a 5 minute drive away once we are in the villa which will be much easier especially once after school clubs kick in too.

Good luck with it all. This bit is so stressful but it will all be ok in the end


----------



## ashlynk (Jan 10, 2012)

*What can i say !*

Tallyho and anabelle you guys have sorted me right out !

We had always wanted to join a community villa setup like arabian ranches or the springs but until you guys mentioned Regents we hadnt considered it !
Rang up and spoke to a women called Dawn, she was so so helpful and as a result both my girls have got the chance of starting in september !
we are having a meeting today along with a couple of tests for the girls, if all goes well and we stump up some cash we are sorted !
myself and family cant thank you guys enough for your help on this. Im used to travelling with my job within the petrochem industry but for my wife and 2 girls the move was at first daunting.. now thanks to help, advice and support from guys like you things seem so much easier for them.

thanks a million ! and anabelle we will look out for you at the school ! haha

all the best


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Really glad you had a positive response. Hope all went well and maybe see you in September. Good luck with the rest of the move.


----------



## saraelder (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in the same position, although haven't started looking for schools as yet.
Is there a quick way to search on area. We plan to live on the palm so ideally want a school as close to there as possible.
I've been given just one so far, Jumeirah primary school. Anyone have any suggestions? My daughter will be 10 at the end of May so will be starting her last year in primary after the summer.
Thanks for any help or advise.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

saraelder said:


> I'm in the same position, although haven't started looking for schools as yet.
> Is there a quick way to search on area. We plan to live on the palm so ideally want a school as close to there as possible.
> I've been given just one so far, Jumeirah primary school. Anyone have any suggestions? My daughter will be 10 at the end of May so will be starting her last year in primary after the summer.
> Thanks for any help or advise.


Have a look on gems education website, jps is a gems school. Royal Dubai School (rds) might have some places in foundation for your 3 year old and will also have place for 8 year old too. good luck


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

The easiest thing to do to find a list of schools close to your ideal location is to go to the bayut (property portal) website. Select the area you want to live in. Pick a house to view, scroll down to the bottom and it gives you a list of different amenities, including schools that are closest to your chosen location. I found it really useful when trying to decide on location. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ashlynk (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah , good luck Saraelder !... I'm surprised that pink fairie was so positive you would find a school !. from a recent trip I made to dubai to secure a school place for my 9 year old I found that there was no availability at all.
No clear cut spaces just waiting lists everywhere. Maybe things have changed and there are indeed now spaces. 
Good luck I would be keen to know how you get on ...


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

ashlynk said:


> Yeah , good luck Saraelder !... I'm surprised that pink fairie was so positive you would find a school !. from a recent trip I made to dubai to secure a school place for my 9 year old I found that there was no availability at all.
> No clear cut spaces just waiting lists everywhere. Maybe things have changed and there are indeed now spaces.
> Good luck I would be keen to know how you get on ...


Hi Ash, didn't you guys get sorted out at regent? (we are in same boat as you with the 'waiting game'!)x


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

ashlynk said:


> Yeah , good luck Saraelder !... I'm surprised that pink fairie was so positive you would find a school !. from a recent trip I made to dubai to secure a school place for my 9 year old I found that there was no availability at all.
> No clear cut spaces just waiting lists everywhere. Maybe things have changed and there are indeed now spaces.
> Good luck I would be keen to know how you get on ...


Ha I meant might for both ages! Sorry! Did you try GRDS when you where over? Friends of mine were able to get a place for their 7 year old there recently. good luck anyway, its very important to find your kids a good school


----------



## ashlynk (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Tricktrack, Yeah we were offered the 2 positions at Regent, BUT, they have a protocol where you must pay almost an entire terms fee upfront. We were asked for the money in January even though the girls wouldnt start till September !.
As Regent wasnt our first choice school ( DBS is ) we felt we couldnt commit to Regent as we would in effect never be able to leave and join DBS when a space came available.
We have been dealing with an ace women called Kim at DBS and fingers crossed a space will be available in April !

By the way i have been made aware that the practice that the Regent school uses is outside of there asking and have no right to do so according to the KHDA.

All the best !


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

ashlynk said:


> Hi Tricktrack, Yeah we were offered the 2 positions at Regent, BUT, they have a protocol where you must pay almost an entire terms fee upfront. We were asked for the money in January even though the girls wouldnt start till September !.
> As Regent wasnt our first choice school ( DBS is ) we felt we couldnt commit to Regent as we would in effect never be able to leave and join DBS when a space came available.
> We have been dealing with an ace women called Kim at DBS and fingers crossed a space will be available in April !
> 
> ...


We really are in the same boat! Exactly same situation for us, just picking one up from school and will message you shortly x


----------



## Anabelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi ashlynk.

I checked this out with the school as it seemed pretty out of order but it seems that the deal is that if you want to secure spaces that are available NOW you have to pay if you want to secure them even if you don't want to use them straight away. This is not unique to regent and is also the same in the uk. 

If you don't want to take the space when available you can stay on the waiting list for the usual Dhs 500 but you have to play the waiting game like everyone else. Then of course you simply pay from when you start as you will do with DBS. 

Hope that makes it clearer (and makes sense)!


----------



## farah khan (Jun 12, 2013)

*best uk schools in dubai*

hi check this link to find the best Uk curriculum website schoolfinderdotae/listings/category/best-uk-schools


----------

